# Tempy (GBAtemp Mascot) Graphics



## jumpman17 (May 15, 2007)

Alright, I finally got off my lazy butt and made Tempy (v2) in vector. Here is an .eps file and a .png file of him.

Raster (png) | Vector (eps)

If you want a great print of Tempy, open the eps file in a vector program (such as Macromedia Freehand or Adobe Illustrator).

If you don't have a vector program, then download the .eps file and open it in a raster program. I'm not sure how other programs handle the format but when you open it in Photoshop, it will open an option box. Enter whatever dimensions you will be printing on and then make sure to enter at least 300 DPI as a minimum.

The v2 Tempy is originally by shaunj66 and is based off the original GBAtemp mascot by Alexander.

EDIT:
Tempy v1 by Alexander: SVG | PNG

Tempy v3 by shaunj66 (as rendered by tj_cool): SVG White (not visible on white background) | SVG Black

EDIT:


Densetsu said:


> *Tempy PNGs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tempy v1
> ...


----------



## Shinji (May 15, 2007)

Nice... I wonder how well of a window decal this thing would make =D


----------



## lagman (May 15, 2007)

Sweet, ain't it v3?


----------



## jumpman17 (May 15, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ May 14 2007 said:


> Sweet, ain't it v3?



It was unveiled with the v3 forum design, but this is only the second design of Mascot.

I don't know what shaun or costello consider him version wise though.


----------



## Shinji (May 15, 2007)

Good point...there wasnt a board v2 Tempy (our nickname for him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Opium (May 15, 2007)

Awesome work jumpman


----------



## shaunj66 (May 15, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic! Couldn't have done it better myself.


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

awesome! i might make a v3 now


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 24, 2008)

Wait...
So tha mascot's name is Mascot? o.O


----------



## hankchill (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to revive an old topic, n00b


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 24, 2008)

QUOTE(scubersteve @ Jan 24 2008 said:


> Wait...
> So tha mascot's name is Mascot? o.O



Well officially he has no name, that I know of. But most of us like to call him Tempy. Original, huh?


----------



## scubersteve (Jan 25, 2008)

Come on, hankchill.
Everyone knows that n00bs are the phoenix downs of forums.

Tempy?
hmm...
Perhaps a name voting tourney is going to be suggested.  But only a n00b would suggest something crazy like that


----------



## JPH (Mar 7, 2008)

I get an error 404 message when I try to view the image...can you guys fix that please?

Oh, and ScuberSteve - you're a noob too, so don't hate on other noobs.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> QUOTE(scubersteve @ Jan 24 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wait...
> ...


My account has been fixed now, so they should work again.


----------



## bobrules (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice, amazing vector art


----------



## SchuchWun (May 7, 2008)

Nice! I wish i could make graphics like that!!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## The Worst (Jul 13, 2008)

his name is Gbatempkid not "mascot"


----------



## Prime (Jul 13, 2008)

TIME TRAVELING BACK TO THE PAST IS FUN


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 13, 2008)

Tempy is so cool.
He reminds my of Mr. Shaun66.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 6, 2008)

do we make this on the computer or draw it on a sheet please reply quick


----------



## jumpman17 (May 15, 2007)

Alright, I finally got off my lazy butt and made Tempy (v2) in vector. Here is an .eps file and a .png file of him.

Raster (png) | Vector (eps)

If you want a great print of Tempy, open the eps file in a vector program (such as Macromedia Freehand or Adobe Illustrator).

If you don't have a vector program, then download the .eps file and open it in a raster program. I'm not sure how other programs handle the format but when you open it in Photoshop, it will open an option box. Enter whatever dimensions you will be printing on and then make sure to enter at least 300 DPI as a minimum.

The v2 Tempy is originally by shaunj66 and is based off the original GBAtemp mascot by Alexander.

EDIT:
Tempy v1 by Alexander: SVG | PNG

Tempy v3 by shaunj66 (as rendered by tj_cool): SVG White (not visible on white background) | SVG Black

EDIT:


Densetsu said:


> *Tempy PNGs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tempy v1
> ...


----------



## Curley5959 (Dec 6, 2008)

wrong thread..


----------



## dice (Dec 6, 2008)

ask here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=120453

You can do either btw.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 10, 2011)

Adding Mascot V1. Sorry, bitmap only. Trace it yourself, lazyass.
[sharedmedia=gallery:images:326]


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 10, 2011)

SVG of the above: http://wiki.gbatemp.net/w/images/7/73/Tempyv1.svg


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 10, 2011)

All images have been added to the first post. if people have any others they will be added as well.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 10, 2012)

Who created the mascot anyway?
And where'd the idea come from?


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone still have the Tempy v2 images? The links in the OP are dead =/


----------



## jonthedit (Jun 23, 2014)

Densetsu said:


> Anyone still have the Tempy v2 images? The links in the OP are dead =/


 
Necrobumper!
Haha.
Ironically I was looking for the original SVG files too.
If you find someone who still has them I would love to have them too.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 23, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> Necrobumper!
> Haha.
> Ironically I was looking for the original SVG files too.
> If you find someone who still has them I would love to have them too.


It's a sticky thread--they're allowed to be necro'd 

If anyone can provide them, I'll reformat the first post so that all the mascots are organized and easily accessible. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I still have them on my harddrive somewhere. Let me look.

*EDIT:* Hopefully this works. I zipped up Tempy V1 and Tempy V2 (Both .png and .eps). The zip should be attached to this post now.


----------



## Densetsu (Jun 24, 2014)

*Tempy PNGs*


Spoiler: Tempy v1



Can someone make a transparent version of this? There's already a transparent PNG below, but this one is of a higher resolution.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Tempy v1 - Transparent













Spoiler: Tempy v2



If someone can make a transparent PNG and an SVG of this one using the mascot_v2.eps file provided above by jumpman17, that would be great.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Spoiler: Tempy v2 - Transparent













Spoiler: Tempy v3 - White













Spoiler: Tempy v3 - Black


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there any chance of us replacing the tempy that appears on the tab with the new one?


----------



## R4Liam (Nov 19, 2014)

I really like the Tempy v2 - Transparent one  Can anyone submit potential designs here?


----------



## BurningDesire (Dec 17, 2015)

Nevermind


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 16, 2017)

tempy is creepy...


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> tempy is creepy...


How?


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> How?


the new one is ok. but have you seen v1? he looks like he would kill me in the middle of the night


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 16, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> the new one is ok. but have you seen v1? he looks like he would kill me in the middle of the night


ok


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 16, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> tempy is creepy...


Necrofuck


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 16, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Necrofuck





Densetsu said:


> It's a sticky thread--they're allowed to be necro'd


----------



## jumpman17 (May 15, 2007)

Alright, I finally got off my lazy butt and made Tempy (v2) in vector. Here is an .eps file and a .png file of him.

Raster (png) | Vector (eps)

If you want a great print of Tempy, open the eps file in a vector program (such as Macromedia Freehand or Adobe Illustrator).

If you don't have a vector program, then download the .eps file and open it in a raster program. I'm not sure how other programs handle the format but when you open it in Photoshop, it will open an option box. Enter whatever dimensions you will be printing on and then make sure to enter at least 300 DPI as a minimum.

The v2 Tempy is originally by shaunj66 and is based off the original GBAtemp mascot by Alexander.

EDIT:
Tempy v1 by Alexander: SVG | PNG

Tempy v3 by shaunj66 (as rendered by tj_cool): SVG White (not visible on white background) | SVG Black

EDIT:


Densetsu said:


> *Tempy PNGs*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tempy v1
> ...


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 22, 2017)

Has Tempy's head been all that's ever been drawn? Does he have a body?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 22, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Has Tempy's head been all that's ever been drawn? Does he have a body?


No, he did once have a body, but it was chopped off when @p1ngpong kidnaped him


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 22, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Has Tempy's head been all that's ever been drawn? Does he have a body?


The closest you'll get is this amazing Tempmas entry by @bluebright . Hot eh?


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 7, 2018)

I did this to follow along with the new TempTrend:


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 21, 2018)

sks316 said:


> I did this to follow along with the new TempTrend:
> View attachment 110580


wow, awesome
now you must pay rights for using gbatemp logo


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jan 21, 2018)

Noctosphere said:


> wow, awesome
> now you must pay rights for using gbatemp logo


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------

